# b-17 vs ju-88 vs b-24



## fly boy (Feb 4, 2008)

wat do you think is the best wwII bomber of Europe?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 5, 2008)

This thread is not right. 

You can not compare the Ju 88 to the B-17 or the B-24. They are different kinds of bombers. 

You could compare the Lancaster to the B-17 and the B-24 but not the Ju 88.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 5, 2008)

Maybe should have tried something like Ju-88 vs B-26 vs B-25 or something? The '88 wouldn't do well against the heavy B-17 or B-24, since it's more a medium bomber and the other two are heavies...


----------



## fly boy (Feb 7, 2008)

ok i fix that


----------



## Evil_Merlin (Feb 7, 2008)

The Ju-88? Goodness me, that couldn't do half what the Heavies could do.

I would say maybe the Ju-88 vs. the B-25 or possibly the B-26 as Lucky stated.

You will find the Ju-88 and the B-25 matched up well against each other, with the Ju being a bit faster, and the B-25 having a bit more range and combat load. 

Of course the both American planes had better armour and defensive weapons, and what most considered better engines (especially if the Ju-88 was using the older 801's versus the Jumo 213's).


----------



## fly boy (Feb 8, 2008)

ok umm it is lanc vs b-17 vs b-24


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 8, 2008)

I am closing this thread. There are allready eneogh bomber threads to compare teh Lanc, B-17 and B-24.


----------

